# Clear Fork Reservoir Fishing



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I made my way down to Clear Fork Reservoir. It's been quite a while since I last fished there. I've always loved fishing that lake. It seems like it's getting a lot of pressure. I fished it on a Monday and had plenty of company out there on the lake. I was able to piece a couple things together before the heat got to me. I ended up catching some on topwater, bladed jig, jerkbait, and crankbait. The fishing was better than I expected given the amount of fishing pressure it seemed to be getting. It was good to see some weeds on the lake too!
Click the link if you would like to see the video of the day.


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

So is the algae bloom now under control? Last two years make it impossible to fish. They were treating it heavy, but many said it was killing weeds, too. Nice to hear some are back.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

great video guys.
thank you for sharing.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

3DFishing said:


> So is the algae bloom now under control? Last two years make it impossible to fish. They were treating it heavy, but many said it was killing weeds, too. Nice to hear some are back.


I didn't see any bad areas with algae. I know it was void of weeds last time I was there. This time there were some deeper weeds in 6 to 8 foot. Down by the ramp a couple years ago where that inlet creek comes in was really bad with algae. I didn't see any by the ramp this trip.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

rickerd said:


> great video guys.
> thank you for sharing.


Thanks bud. You been out much this year? I would really like to get over to Mosquito Creek. I hear that is a real good bass lake.


----------



## 3DFishing (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks. It might be worth the hour drive again. Nice video BTW. Always loved being out there!


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

3DFishing said:


> Thanks. It might be worth the hour drive again. Nice video BTW. Always loved being out there!


Thanks man. Let us know how you do.


----------

